# Veroa Mites and an Interesting Deterent



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

I found this video and thought it intriguing. Does any one have any further experience or information about this??


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Have to watch a lot of gobblie goop to see they were talking about another insectside to kill the mites and a gate for the delivery system.

What they failed to say was how loing the gate will work, the insectiside has to run out at some point.

they also failed to say what the device was going to cost.

If you are a hobby bee keeper and only have a few hives just use screened bottom boards drone comb you can remove and freeze for 24 hours to kill vorra in the cells. 
and do a powder sugar dusting about every 60 days.


 Al


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with Al. Another thing is; doesn't it stand to reason that it would be shed off of their feet and bodies and into the honey that you are eating?
When engaging a salesmen; Listen closely to the first sentence and the last 2 sentences they say, to find their trying to get across to you. The rest in the middle is like air in a balloon.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

There are some things that can get in the honey that does no harm. Formic acid, some thing ants make has to be in hives *I believe*, as I seen to always find ants in my non treated hives. I treat with cininiom to keep ants at bay.
Formic acid is also what mite away II is and is USDA approved orginac.

 Al


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Alcohol wash and get some great result and insight on verroa. Oxalic and formic are good and with ozalic has a coulpe of advantage in my personal belief


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

siberian said:


> Alcohol wash and get some great result and insight on verroa. Oxalic and formic are good and with ozalic has a coulpe of advantage in my personal belief


I was using vaporizer oxcylic. Pain the way I did it. Was told that it does not kill mites in capped brood. Not sure if that is true. Also tried food grade mineral oil vaporized. Very easy and fast but not sure of its effectiveness. Anything is better than doing nothing.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

It is true, it will not kill the mites in the brood, unless you do it every 4 or 5 days for (will have to check) either 4 or 5 times. Then you have run through the brood cycles. Not sure about the mineral oil and I would have to know more before trying it.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I am trying to keep my bee work load as small as possible. After the flow during the blazing heat here the bees let their population decresse. No nectar so less mouths to feed, helps the hive. With the small amount of brood I try to treat at this time. With the mineral oil you can treat any time because fast , easy and safe. I think it is better then powder sugar which I have little faith in. Some years I do nothing and have trouble with over wintering survival numbers. For some reason (probably no rain) the hive beetles and wax moths are not showing up. With the heat and no rain our flow will surely end soon. Been a fun season so far.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

I think it is better then powder sugar which I have little faith in.

You may be right. I can only suggest that after sugar you take the same bees and run them through alcohol. See if there is a difference. I'm sticking with Randy Oliver in Calif., J Ellis at Fla state , and some info from commercial. Not saying I'm correct. Guess we can agree to try different things and see what pans out. I for one , am not going to say there is only one way


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Watch this video and please comment. It is a little long so if time is an issue skip ahead a couple minutes to get to the mite/ bee part


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Very interesting bout the bees and mushrooms. I never thought about it in relation to bees but I do believe in the soil building benefits of wood/ mushrooms in gRden etc. mushrooms hold the keys to many things in this world, from medicines Nd beyond, it's been dry here I'm hoping this projected rain will get the Chntrelles popping soon


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is interesting article. https://www.beeworks.com/using-essential-oils/ I did have trouble in the past putting lemon grass oil on sugar syrup. It caused robbing. Could have been coincidence but I blamed the oil scent.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

I seen a couple of grants over the last couple of years that involved using mushrooms. Personal level of belief, try what you ( not you personally ) believe in. Keep very stringent observations on verroa, preferably with alcohol wash, and have a back up plan in place. My wife uses a ton of essential oils and I am a firm believer in many of them. I haven't found any that I am comfortable with for the bees (opinion can change) I test twice a month with an alcohol wash.


----------

